

Bacterial antigen-mimetic of anorexigenic peptide at origin of eating disorders - pygy_
http://www.nature.com/tp/journal/v4/n10/full/tp201498a.html

======
pygy_
So much for the psychoanalytic BS...

A friend of mine spent one month in solitary confinement, at the age of 14, to
"treat" an anorexic bout. That was 15 years ago, in France.

Sorry for butchering the title, it's the best I could do to preserve the
meaning while respecting the 80 characters limit.

